# Floods?



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I just ran across a tiny blurb on tumblr about devastating floods in the UK. More specifically England and whales.
I haven't seen anything on the news but I immediately thought of you guys. 
Is everyone okay? I'm not en seeing red-cross or similar sites that could help. D:


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah there is some pretty bad flooding in parts of England and Wales. Luckily we are alright in the south east of England, well in my area anyway although I know there is a little flooding around this way. Just very wet. It looks set for us to have the coldest winter in 100 years as well so I have read


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Im in the midlands and quite high up so we are flood free so far thankfully  but thanks for asking


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

We had chest high floods in my country, and waist high in my village. Luckily none of my house was flooded, and my meese's were safe!!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Shadowrunner said:


> I just ran across a tiny blurb on tumblr about devastating floods in the UK. More specifically England and whales.


That is a great typo considering the subject of the post :lol:


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Well first let me say I'm glad you guys are okay and secondly...

Did I do another of those weird local word things again? xD

Blurb is the only one I see that could do that.
(A blurb is just a short written piece about something. 
Usually it's in reference to a newspaper article that barely mentions a newsworthy item)


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

"...whales."


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I was referring to 'whales' (the country is Wales)  Thanks for your good wishes


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

oh good...wow..
That's what I get for using auto-correct software x'D
Sorry.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

you dont need to be sorry lol I thought it was quite funny it made me smile


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

that is brilliant, perhaps a whale will swim in!
We are all okay in my area, but cornwall is not looking good.


----------

